
Ask HN: How important database performance is to you? - bluestreak
Are you happy with your database performance? How much would you care if database did everything it does now 10-100x times faster?
======
cauterized
I'd be thrilled if I could flip a switch and make our DB 10x faster. It's
currently our performance bottleneck.

However, migrating an existing production DB (especially to an unproven
technology) is no small matter.

And even just adjusting configuration for performance purposes can be risky.
I'd prefer to do it under the auspices of a consultant DB admin with at least
10 years of experience administering and tuning this particular DBMS.

So in short, DB performance is enormously important, but it comes in third to
reliability and stability.

Once your solution has been in broad production use for at least 5 years, I
would absolutely consider it for a new project, though!

